# Hoffa's Fat Pad Impingement, Knee?



## kfturner (Mar 27, 2012)

Can someone help me find the appropriate ICD-9 code for Hoffa's fat pad impingement, knee?   Patient has _"tender patella femoral joint, positive hoffa fat pad impingment sign"_ 

Thanks for any help with this.  

Kim


----------



## joylyn (Mar 27, 2012)

What about 729.31


----------

